# What camera do you regret selling the most.



## fmw (Oct 6, 2006)

I might vote for this one.







I digitized an old transparency made with the old brute just to remind myself that those old optics could make a terrific image.  Sometimes I wonder how far we've really come.


----------



## Philip Weir (Oct 23, 2006)

fmw said:
			
		

> I might vote for this one.
> 
> I digitized an old transparency made with the old brute just to remind myself that those old optics could make a terrific image.  Sometimes I wonder how far we've really come.



I must agree FMW, when I compare work I did over 40 years ago on cameras that would now be classed as museum pieces, I do wonder how far we have actually come. Due to the digital revolution, it seems almost everyone thinks they are a photographer. Back in the early 60's, I was the only person I knew that had a decent camera. Well that's life.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had some decent cameras and some real trash, but the one I would like to have back today is the very light weight twin lens 6x6 ricoh super tlr.  

Most of them had the window in the back but mine had a film counter.  It was a lot like a graflex back in that you had to trip a switch to advance the film.  No double exposure prevention but I really liked the cage that came out to load and the light weight.

Since it had a decent lens and a large negative it made good pictures much better than anything I have seen with a digital slr now.  Why not it would be about 25 mega pix if there were such things then.

Im sure my  choice will change but right now, I would like to have that one back.  I paid about 5 bucks for it used and now they go for about 75 even on ebay.  I bought it while I was shooting house shots for a living.  I needed a medium format for a single wedding for the brother of a lady friend.  I think I let it get rained on, so little did i think of it.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm... did the Ricoh have a Rolleicord-style knob to advance the film or a crank like a Rolleiflex?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 23, 2006)

Had the knob with the frame counter stuck on the outside of the camera like a tumor.  But you had to trip a leaver to free the advance it had nothing to do with the shutter release.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Oct 23, 2006)

as I moved up to where I am now... I have sold quite a few film and digitals... I think the one I miss the most was my MaxMax set up IR-Only Canon 10D


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2006)

That's simple for me... A beautiful Kodak Ektra kit, which consisted of the camera body, two backs, four dedicated lenses and viewers. The rarity of this camera is well known. There were some 2,000 made during the early 1940s, when Kodak wanted to compete with Leica. They created this monster of a 35mm camera which had interchangeable backs (1st 35mm to do so) and it was all hand made. Each lens was manually fitted to a body, so their serial numbers always coincided. Production ceased during the mid 1940s due to the high prices and slow production.

Here are some pics:





















The last picture shows exactly the kit I used to own (the one on the left side, green).   But... I needed the money. Oh well...


----------



## fmw (Oct 24, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> I must agree FMW, when I compare work I did over 40 years ago on cameras that would now be classed as museum pieces, I do wonder how far we have actually come. Due to the digital revolution, it seems almost everyone thinks they are a photographer. Back in the early 60's, I was the only person I knew that had a decent camera. Well that's life.


 
In the 60's I did most of my photography with a Contaflex, a Speed Graphic and a Hasselblad 1000F.  I don't miss the the 1000F.  It spent more time in the repair shop than in the camera bag.  The Speed Graphic took super images but was a dread to carry around.  So the Contaflex got the nod most of the time.  My first interchangeable lens SLR was a Pentax I got in 1967.  I don't remember the model.  It was stolen.  From that point on I worked with Nikon, Leica, Mamiya and view cameras like the wonderful Dutch-made Cambo 4X5 you see in my avatar.  I miss that one too but didn't include it since it isn't really a collector piece.

I'm into digital now and I think it is good thing because it gets a lot of people involved in photography.  The photography hasn't changed, though, just the recording mechanism.  It still takes an eye for composition and some technical knowledge to make good images.  Nothing has really changed.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Selling? I regret letting one other one break ago a year ago. =(


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2006)

never sold any ... !


----------



## MTMTexas (Dec 21, 2006)

My Miranda system..
Miranda F
Miranda G
Miranda clip-on meter

Miranda Soligor
50mm f/1.9
50mm f/1.4

Soligor
28mm 
35mm
135mm
200.00

Vivitar
85mm

Russian
500mm Mirror lens

Pentax
Macro Takumar (don't remember length)

Ciao,

Tom


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to sell cameras for a job, but I don't think I've ever actually sold a camera that I owned; it's just too hard to let go.  Recently I've offered to sell my Pentax 67II and Hasselblad 500c/m oufits, but I always put too expensive of a price tag on them.  I guess I really don't want them to sell.    Once I traded a Pentax point-n-shoot for a display case to store and show my camera collection.


----------

